# What's a B12's lug pattern?



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

I know the B11 run a 4x100mm and I think the B12's are a 4x112.5 is it?? I'm not really sure... you guys would know this... I'm just getting into the B12's... I'm a former B11 guru... sorda...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

B12's are 4X100mm as well. I believe the Sentra was 4X100mm in B11, B12, B13, and B14 trim. B15's switched to the 4X112.5mm.

-Nick


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

are you guys sure, cause I tried to bolt my rims from my 85 up to my 88 and it wouldn't work.. of course it was at night and this was 2 years ago.. but am I crazy? Have I been misled for so long?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i hate to say Sup, but i believe so. are u rims universal meaning they have 2 lug patterns? maybe thats were u made the mistake :cheers:


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

uh, B11s are the oddballs with a 4x114mm (4.5") bolt pattern. most of the rest have 4x100 (4")


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Lazarus_023 said:


> uh, B11s are the oddballs with a 4x114mm (4.5") bolt pattern. most of the rest have 4x100 (4")



ooops my bad!! Sorry, i was answered that at 2:30am with the fatigue setting in. B12, B13, B14 all share the 4X100mm. B11's and B15's are differenct (but not the same).

-Nick


----------

